# Got Snow? BOL test Pic's--



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

That black thing sticking out is the outside mirror of a ford mini van 
I know it looks close to the ground that's because there is about 3 feet of snow



Behind the van is an old table I shoot off of and if you look close you can see the snow on the roof of the shed


I live at my BOL this might make a good test. The national weather service said we
may loose electric and phone service--But we didn't-- And the snow plows will be 
3 or 4 days --If they can get up the mountains-- -
A few years ago we had a storm and the plows could't get through they had 
to use mining equipment like front loaders to get through.

Everybody that lives up here is prepared so it's not a big deal here
pepole that live around here are preppers and don't know it.

Got any snow pictures?


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Glad we barely got 1/4" around here! I only like to visit places that get that much snow. Course I am a southern pansy.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Better shovel those roofs budget. When I spent time on the south shore of the big lake shoveling roofs when it gets that deep is a good Idea. A lot of weight there.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I feel for you. We have gotten off easy this year. Stuff like that is not uncommon for us here.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Better shovel those roofs budget. When I spent time on the south shore of the big lake shoveling roofs when it gets that deep is a good Idea. A lot of weight there.


I have 2x4s cut that fit from the floor to the main rafter through out the place.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Bet one of these sure would come in handy.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I grew up in Maine - we shoveled out roofs from time to time... no sense taking a chance.. snow weighs a lot and if you get rain and a refreeze... oh boy


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I never shovel my roof, I use a roof rake. I have 2 in case one breaks.

With 3 feet of snow, I would rake it 4 times. Anything over 10" sucks, then the rain and refreeze is always a possibility since the "Big Lake" is not frozen

* Note the real "Big Lake " is Superior to Michigan.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I have 2x4s cut that fit from the floor to the main rafter through out the place.


We've done that too. But at least rake the over hangs on the home Ice dams can wreck havoc.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Budget, When I was in my 20's I didn't mind pushing through snow and cold. Now in my 50's and damn I'm glad I don't live where you do.

You have my respect for your perseverance.


----------



## Uzna (Dec 27, 2015)

Glad you are prepared for it. Best of luck, hope you keep power.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

We only got about 19 inches thats all I wanted.


----------



## imranhossain (Oct 8, 2016)

Goldie night friends! Well it was a chaotic day at the dog house! Sawyer Fairbanks was attacked by Sydney's new bed and mum's boots! So we had to protect Sawyer by putting him under witness protection programme Bol! He said he was just testing the softness of the new bed and poof it attacked him out of nowhere! Then when he tried to get away mum's boots also are tackled him so he had no choice but to defend himself


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

What;s that white stuff?


----------

